# what meat goes for?



## scooby (Nov 23, 2009)

does anybody have any idea what rabbit meat goes for? we decided to get into raising for meat and i talked with a procceser today that said he could sell it like hot cakes. he said he had to check but he thinks its going for around 3.99 a pound, so wondering if thats about right, my aunt in texas said it should be about 5.99 lb last she thought, so can anyone else weight in on this!!!!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 24, 2009)

Last coupla time I was at the farmers market, they were selling for $4.99/lb.  I doubt that is what the processor would pay you for them though.  After all, he wants to make a profit.  Most rabbit runners in these parts pay $10 per rabbit.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Nov 24, 2009)

We saw whole, dressed rabbit for $4.59/pound at a big farmer's market this past weekend.  I agree that $10/rabbit is a good wholesale price.  I see them for that price all the time on our local Craigslist.  Usually it says live or dressed for that price.


----------



## scooby (Nov 25, 2009)

we'll thanks for the in sight, so how much does a rabbit usually weight after it is cut? . so how much should i be getting  a rabbit, in the least? does it sound like a ok deal if he agrees to pay $4 a pound or should it be higher/lower? or would i be better off going with price per rabbit instead of pound?


----------

